# Is My Thermostat Broken?



## GeorgiaChristine (Nov 21, 2013)

I've just bought a 100W heat lamp for my new bearded dragon's basking spot, but the lamp is a little too hot on its own - so I attached it to my thermostat. However, when I plug the bulb in to the thermostat it doesn't turn on. At first I thought my thermostat needed to be replaced but then I noticed it was definitely on, as it was light up green. The bulb certainly isn't broken either, as it works fine when not plugged in to the thermostat. What I was wondering is am I missing something fairly obvious as to why the bulb won't come on, or do I need to buy a new thermostat? If it has any relevance the thermostat is a 600W Dimmer and is by Komodo. I need help fairly quickly as I don't yet have the money to be spending £30/£40 on a new thermostat and I can't just leave the bulb as I don't want to burn my soon arriving bearded dragon.... Help!


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Where is the stat probe placed?

It would usually have to be on the colder side to get the hot spots required for a beardie. If it's too close to the heater it will not be turning it on.

Do you have the stat turned up all the way?

Do you have a different set up you can try the stat with to see if that works?

Check the stat fuse and the plug fuse, maybe change it for a new fuse as this may have blown.


----------



## GeorgiaChristine (Nov 21, 2013)

The probe is placed directly in the middle of the back panel/wall about half way up, and thermostat isn't turned all the way up. This is the only set up I have but I know a friend who has a tank so I'll try with hers and in the meanwhile I'll change the fuses, thanks for your help Hannah81!


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Stick the probe over in the cool end. And lower down. Pointless regulating temp where your beardie never is ie, floating in the middle of the viv . 
Then set the stat to about 28c and see how it goes for an hour.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

As above, put the probe near the floor of the cold side and erm turn the thermostat up usually helps.................


----------



## GeorgiaChristine (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll go do that now. Thank you both for your help


----------

